# Who does the best arrangment of Nimrod from the Enigma



## Davzon (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't know if I'm wording it well enough, cause I'm still new on here and don't really have alot of knowlege about classical that much, but some songs are just so amazing, and so was just wondering if anyone had any ideas which one is amazing, not to say the rest are rubbish, but you know some just, complete the melody in your heart, you know what I mean. anyway thanks all for who have read this, hopfully it makes some sense if not then sorry for wasting a few minutes of your life lol.


----------

